# Facebook TACK Contest! Desperate! Please read!



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

I have entered a contest on Facebook and I am really desperate for votes! Voting goes to Jan 28th. I created my own tack design and if I win, it will get made and given to me! Please vote and share with your friends! Whoever votes will get FREE photo edits done by me! Get as many people to vote as possible please! For each person that you get to vote, I will make one edit. Really desperate here! Need over 400 votes! Thanks! Here is my entry!
First go to Northern Tack's page on facebook and click "like" on the photo in the contest album!


----------



## tecara (Nov 28, 2011)

I "like"d it  good luck in the contest... It is a very nice design


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

tecara said:


> I "like"d it  good luck in the contest... It is a very nice design


thanks so much!


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

bump bump bump!!!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I love the design very talented


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Country Woman said:


> I love the design very talented


Thanks! It won't win though. Thats ok


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I finally found it and I liked it.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

thank you!


----------

